# Expired permit



## Bootleg (Jul 6, 2010)

When do you expire a SFR building permit?

What is the cost to renew?

Do you track down an expired permit?


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2010)

Our permits are good for one year.

Cost is dependant on the value of the balance of work needed to complete. It can vary by...   a lot!

Yes, I send a notice of expiration that includes "When asked, we must disclose information regarding the incompleted status of your project".

Most often, people simply forget to call for the final inspections. It's not a big deal.


----------



## mn joe (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Minnesota State Code mirrors 2006 IRC sectionR 105.5. Start within 180 days, Can't stop for 180 consecutive days. I routinely grant an extension in start time. The problem comes when projects drag on. The code doesn't adequately deal with expirations.It seems silly to have simple projects drag on for several years, but it happens. The record here is the guy that took 7 years to build his own house. The kids were moved out by the time he had their bedrooms done!

The cost to renew an expired permit varies with how much work is left undone.

We send out 1 reminder if we have not had an inspection request in the last 6 months or more. This is usually a project for the winter when it is slow.


----------



## FredK (Jul 6, 2010)

When do you expire a SFR building permit?

We never check for expired permits.  They run out 180 days after the last inspection.

What is the cost to renew?

Depends on what the BO determined is left to be done.  Usually then a % of the original permit based on what needs to be finished.

Do you track down an expired permit?

No on most permits.  The exception is a manufactured home permit.  It is to be skirting installed within 30 days.  So after last inspection is done a 30 days relook is placed in computer for us to check.  If it's done when we go by it's signed off in the computer or sent to code for a code violation.

Note we do suspend permits when requested for 180 days.  And if someone calls in later than 180 days and it finishes the permit we will inspect it, if it's a reasonable time say within 30 days or so.  Not months and years later.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 6, 2010)

Our permits expire in one year and needs to be renewed with the basic $25 fee. I feel that since we charge on the initial permit for the work on the entire building we shouldn't charge again for a percent upon renewal. I do track expiration dates and send reminders. It isn't a great system as I don't have really any way to make them continue or finish a job, I am looking to get a fine for moving in without CO but Board of Selectmen have to approve that. Maybe next year. I can take them to court, but that just doesn't makes sense in this scenario. waste of money (mine) and time.


----------



## MarkRandall (Jul 6, 2010)

There's a guy in my neighborhood who has been building a house for quite some time. I just checked online records which say effective date house was built is 1998. The exterior except for the yard appears to be done for the last couple years. I have no idea of progress inside, but nobody has ever lived in this house. Years ago, I would see the guy there every weekend, only see him him now and then these days. I've always wondered how the guy has handled permits/inspections to keep it going. Well, I checked online records which indicate current permit is expired.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 6, 2010)

or if the work authorized by such permit is suspended or abandoned for a period of 180 days after the time the work is commenced.

So the guy puts on a few trim boards or paints a wall every 175 days has the work been abandoned? 

I prefer they have to pass an inspection every 180 days that usually keeps a project moving along.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 6, 2010)

So what do you do if the work isw slower than you'd like? Can't do anything, really, if they are not living in it, and really no reason to either if it is closed up.


----------



## peach (Jul 6, 2010)

gotta use some common sense and consider the local economy... I was always more flexible with home owners.. if they could only afford one interior door (which the code doesn't really require anymore).. call for an inspection (which is usually what expires a permit - no inspections)... every 6 months.. not ready for final and good for another 6 months.. final it if all the required parts are there, even if the finishes aren't done.


----------



## vegas paul (Jul 7, 2010)

Ours expire after 180 days with no activity (calling in an inspection is "activity").  I renew them at no charge after a sit-down with the buildier (usually owner-builder) if he commits to a realistic schedule.  I see no value in charging additional fees when the likely reason that construction has slowed is due to lack of funds in the first place.  My primary goal is finishing/finalling the project, not additional revenue production.


----------



## peach (Jul 7, 2010)

exactly.. an inspection is an activity..

IF a building department is SO desperate for revenue.. charge a fee for renewing the fee... let them finish the project and get it on the tax rolls.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jul 8, 2010)

they expire 180 days after last inspection, as a rule a call and a timetable will get you on the road, if I have to do paper work i.e. revoke the permit and close out the file the reapplication fee is full price


----------



## mn joe (Jul 9, 2010)

Talk about timely;

I just had a couple come to the counter.In her hand was the inspection card from the new home permit I issued to them in 1993.They ever only finished the walkout basement. The main floor has been a shell for 17 years. They want to finish it now, and asked if the permit was still good.

They claim they have been working on the house all along as they could afford it! Do you think the "continuous progress" argument should fly?

Me neither.

Joe


----------

